# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box  Martech update Box III V0.1.2.2227

## mohamed73

*Martech update Box III V0.1.2.2227* *
Latest Update :*  *- 6000 CD 7S7T-18C815-AB Visteon Ford
- CD345-MCA PREMIUM BS7T-18C815-AF Sony Ford
- CD307-CD6-ISLAND-KW2000 7M5T-18C939-FF Sony Ford
- CD3XX 7M5T-18C939-JE Sony Ford
- CD-KW2000 7H5T-18C815-BA Sony Ford
- CD-KW2000 6S61-18C816-AJ Sony Ford
- 6000 CD 8S61-18C815-AG Sony Ford
- CD MP3 7S7T-18C939-CE Visteon Ford
- 6000 CD 8S7F-18C844-EA Visteon Ford
- SINGLE CD - GGDS 8C1T-18C815-AC Sony Ford
- 6000 CD 8M5T-18C815-DC Sony Ford
- CD-KW2000 7M5T-18C939-EC Sony Ford
- Single CD - GGDS 8C1T-18C815-AD FoMoCo Ford
- C214 C307 7S7F-18C821-DA Sony Ford
- CD-KW2000 8MT5-18C815-DB Visteon Ford
- 6000 CD 5S5T-18C815-DB Sony Ford
- 6000 CD 8C1T-18C815-AC Sony Ford
- 6000 CD 8M5T-18c815-CD Sony Ford
- 6000 CD BS7T-18C939-AB Sony Ford
- 6000 CD 8S61-18C815-AB Sony Ford* 
How to update Box III?  Run martech_ams3.exe or download:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Check supported models and functions in demo version:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Check our Youtobe channel for videos:
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Best Regards* *Martech Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

